# How long has it taken you...?



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

…To notice that your kit has the wrong or is missing parts?

Working on a Minicraft 1/72 B-24D I realized that it had the wrong nose sections. The nose I was looking was supposed to be for the D model. I was trying to figure out why it didn't resemble the instructions (it was about 3 a.m.) when it struck me. This nose was for the J model. 
I got this kit about four years ago, opened it and even did some preliminary painting. 
Too bad the clear parts weren’t for the J model. I like the J over the D.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

How long has it taken you...?

That's rather a personal question!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

got one at WF in 2006, opened to build in 08, instead of round it was oval and in resien, forget it. my own mistake now i check every kit


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, this was a sealed kit and I never thought twice about it. It took me doing a careful comparision of the instructions, which for this kit suck, the kit parts and pictures of a B-24D to realize that it was the wrong nose. 

Still waiting to here back from the parts department...


----------

